
A social annotating website? - flowersits
https://annot.io/
======
flowersits
According to @brudgers' idea, I submitted the link pointing to the homepage
again instead of @powerpore.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12787110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12787110)

Actually I'm using this place to organize and share what I learned from
hacking React and so far so good. But I'm worried what happens if Vandalism
occurs.
[https://annot.io/github.com/facebook/react](https://annot.io/github.com/facebook/react)

